# ID Camera from X-Files episode?



## dabbycool (Apr 19, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/gelato/...photo?authkey=1rS5NVJb6sU#5191026229806881442

This camera looks really interesting; can someone ID it just from the way it looks? Thanks a ton!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 19, 2008)

from memory its a polaroid macro camera, but I could be wrong as it was years ago we had one second hand in the shop


----------



## dabbycool (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks so much for the quick reply; looking at online photos of the Polaroid Macros series, it doesn't seem quite a match, but it's a good start for me to keep looking.

Thanks again!


----------

